# Old Penrose Sausage Clone????



## pugsbrew (Feb 7, 2017)

I think it was Penrose that had the outstanding hot pickled small sausages when I was a kid.  Now you can only find weiners in a hot vinegar mix.

Anyone have a recipe, or way to get to the old style hot sausages????

Man I miss those.

Thanks


----------



## bigbuck (Dec 23, 2018)

I actually put a jar one together yesterday seems to be petty close have to wait about 5 more days and see


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 23, 2018)

Mmmm pickled sausage... I don't see those around up here anymore either. Last 1 I had was lets say less than sub par.  Be interesting to see what you come up with...


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 26, 2018)

My apologies to the original poster of this recipe , but I never made note of who I stole it from. 
I was just thinking of trying this again soon. I never had the original Penrose product but these are pretty good.

*Penrose Hot Sausage Recipe. *
Vs 3.0 

This recipe is about as close as I've come so far.
Penrose (later bought by ConAgra Foods) mixed the spices into the sausage before cooking and pickling. So, in order to achieve the desired level of spicy goodness the brine needs to be VERY spicy! 

This recipe makes a one quart jar of pickled sausage. Scale up or down as desired.

__- 1/2 cup water
__- 2 cups white vinegar
__- 1/2 tbs Ground Cayenne Pepper
__- 1 tbs red pepper flakes
__- 1 tsp minced Garlic.
__- 1 tbs dried minced onion
__- 1 tsp Paprika
__- 1/2 tsp white pepper
__- 1 tbs salt
__- Lg pinch all spice
__- 28 oz pkg Hillshire Farms 'lil Smokies, or other precooked link sausage, cut in two. (*MUST be precooked*!) Kielbasa sliced about 1/2 inch thick works also. Hot dogs just don't work.
__- Or, use to pickle Boiled Eggs! 


*Directions*

1* On medium-high heat, combine the water, salt, vinegar, and spices. 
2* Bring the mixture to a boil. Cover and simmer for 5 minutes in a well ventilated area.
NOTE: when you're simmering the brine, make sure you have a ventilator fan running or a window and door open, the vinegar and Cayenne pepper boiling is kinda' hard on a the eyes! Almost like mace... 
3* Place precooked sausage into a 1 qt sterile jar. Fill jar but don't pack tightly.
4* Pour the hot vinegar mixture in with the sausage, If there isn't enough, add some vinegar. Secure the lid.
5* Let cool, then place in the 'frige. keep Refrigerated after opening. 
6* Ready to eat in 5 to 7 days.

When opened for the first time, there will be a layer of fat on top and the underside of the lid, remove if you want too.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 26, 2018)

Recipe looks great, similar to what I've used in the past. I disagree though, Hot Dogs work just fine.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 26, 2018)

Wow does this bring back some memories. The last I seen was in single packages and not a jar.

Warren


----------



## fished (Jan 1, 2019)

I just made 3 pint jars of this sausage. I will find out in about two weeks how it is. Thanks for posting this


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2019)

Watching. I do miss these little guys.


----------



## bigbuck (Jan 1, 2019)

they are really really good, I could not stay out of them for 2 weeks!!!
I did a quart with hot dogs also, not bad but smokies were better IMO


----------



## forvols (Jan 5, 2019)

ohhh WE gonna be trying this recipe..As a kid I could knock out a smaller jar of the Penrose sausage..easy.

Like a lot of things thought they would always be available,,,this recipe gets close I will be very happy.


----------



## pugsbrew (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for the recipe.  I'll get on it when I get a few extra minutes.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 6, 2019)

Gearing up to do this today. They should look sexy next to the pickled eggs I have made.


----------



## bigbuck (Jan 6, 2019)

forvols said:


> ohhh WE gonna be trying this recipe..As a kid I could knock out a smaller jar of the Penrose sausage..easy.
> 
> Like a lot of things thought they would always be available,,,this recipe gets close I will be very happy.


oh they are close, I like being able to adjust heat level


----------



## Steve H (Jan 6, 2019)

This is going to be a loooong two weeks. The only thing I did differently was that I didn't cut the lil smokies in half.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

Looking good they say good things come to those who wait. When do you want my address?

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jan 6, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looking good they say good things come to those who wait. When do you want my address?
> 
> Warren



Ha! You want some eggs to? My wife is dreading when I break into the eggs, sausage, and smoked cheese.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

Why not pickle eggs are good.

Oh boy eggs and beer. oops wife better run.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks for the like SteveH

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2019)

Four days later I had to try one. They are very good. Still need more time before they are done. But the flavor is there I believe.


----------



## forvols (Jan 18, 2019)

I just made 2qtrs and 2pints of these.....now the wait.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 19, 2019)

I had a few last night. They came out well. I'll be doing this again. But with a bit more heat.


----------



## bigbuck (Jan 19, 2019)

+ 1 on the heat


Steve H said:


> I had a few last night. They came out well. I'll be doing this again. But with a bit more heat.


----------



## forvols (Jan 24, 2019)

Opened a pint yesterday half a jar later I put the lid back on, they turned out pretty dang good. Agree on a little more heat. Thank you for the recipe, very close to the Penrose as I remember them.


----------



## ddufore (Jan 25, 2019)

I just opened a jar myself. Yum!!!  To keep the fumes down, I put the water and vinegar on the stove to boil and put everything else in the jar. Left the jar on the counter to cool and seal and put in the fridge. Worked for me.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 16, 2019)

Made another batch. This time I used Johnsonville polish kielbasa. I kept the recipe the same except I added a quarter cup of hot sauce to give it a bit more heat that it was lacking.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 1, 2019)

Today I tried some. And WOW! This is. As I recall. Dead on with these. I ate almost a half a jar. Which I will regret later I'm sure!


----------



## forvols (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes they are dang good I agree


----------



## pugsbrew (Mar 1, 2019)

I totally enjoy the flavor.  The sausages are still not like the original ones.   Acceptable.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 2, 2019)

Maybe not. Hard to remember. But these are very good all the same with adding the hot sauce to them.


----------



## fished (May 26, 2019)

Sorry, I know this an older post. These things are good. Going camping next month, I will be making more to take with us.  Thanks for the great recipe.

Ed


----------



## Steve H (May 26, 2019)

fished said:


> Sorry, I know this an older post. These things are good. Going camping next month, I will be making more to take with us.  Thanks for the great recipe.
> 
> Ed



That got me wanting to have some. And since I have a jar in the fridge......


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 26, 2019)

Those look good! I still have 2 quarts of utopenci to finish  then I'll make some more pickled...

You guys ever try Glazier pickled sausage? 

pretty good stuff


----------



## bigbuck (May 26, 2019)

Yup sparked it for me too!!! I have a jar in fridge but not sure how long they will keep, bern in there 3 months????


----------



## Steve H (May 26, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> Those look good! I still have 2 quarts of utopenci to finish  then I'll make some more pickled...
> 
> You guys ever try Glazier pickled sausage?
> 
> pretty good stuff



I buy Glazier pickled sausages once in a awhile. They're not bad.


----------



## Steve H (May 26, 2019)

bigbuck said:


> Yup sparked it for me too!!! I have a jar in fridge but not sure how long they will keep, bern in there 3 months????



They'll be fine. This jar was 2 months old.


----------



## Jimbo9414 (May 26, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> Those look good! I still have 2 quarts of utopenci to finish  then I'll make some more pickled...
> 
> You guys ever try Glazier pickled sausage?
> 
> pretty good stuff



Glaziers are the best pickled sausages I've had...I used to live near a Glaziers plant in Potsdam, NY.  Their snappy grilles and red hot dogs were great as well.


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 27, 2019)

Jimbo9414 said:


> Glaziers are the best pickled sausages I've had...I used to live near a Glaziers plant in Potsdam, NY.  Their snappy grilles and red hot dogs were great as well.



Yup. Glazier and Hoffman make some outstanding sausages.


----------



## Steve H (May 27, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> Yup. Glazier and Hoffman make some outstanding sausages.



Glazier red hots are good. But I'm a fan of Zweigle's.
https://zweigles.com/


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 27, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Glazier red hots are good. But I'm a fan of Zweigle's.
> https://zweigles.com/



zweigles very good also.


----------



## maineac (Dec 9, 2019)

danmcg said:


> My apologies to the original poster of this recipe , but I never made note of who I stole it from.
> I was just thinking of trying this again soon. I never had the original Penrose product but these are pretty good.
> 
> *Penrose Hot Sausage Recipe. *
> Vs 3.0



My introduction to pickled Polish sausage was in 1966 in Viet Nam.  The mother of a Polish friend sent them to him regularly.  He was generous enough to share them with me and I was very grateful.  
After returning home I never missed an opportunity when I would see a jar full of pickled sausage in a bar or wherever.

This recipe gets me as close as I need to be, very excellent!  I use (2) 14 oz links of Hillshire Farm Polish Kielbasa  which fills a quart canning jar (wide mouth works best).  And I don't wait 2 weeks.
Thank you for posting.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 9, 2019)

maineac said:


> My introduction to pickled Polish sausage was in 1966 in Viet Nam.  The mother of a Polish friend sent them to him regularly.  He was generous enough to share them with me and I was very grateful.
> After returning home I never missed an opportunity when I would see a jar full of pickled sausage in a bar or wherever.
> 
> This recipe gets me as close as I need to be, very excellent!  I use (2) 14 oz links of Hillshire Farm Polish Kielbasa  which fills a quart canning jar (wide mouth works best).  And I don't wait 2 weeks.
> Thank you for posting.



If you liked those. Then you may want to give these a try. I've been tweaking my recipe around quite a bit. And came up with this:





						Pickled red hots.
					

First, I'm sad to say that my 4 pints of hot pickled sausage and garlic went in the garbage. After setting for almost 2 months they just got too strong of a garlic flavor. Perhaps they would have been fine for others. But it was just too much for me. Meh, nothing ventured.... So, now I'm in need...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




These are the best I've made to date.


----------



## forvols (Dec 13, 2019)

So I got about 6lbs of homemade natural casing stuffed smoked Kielbasa. You think that would be good to use a couple of lbs to try this brine on? The Kielbasa is not spicy.


----------



## ddufore (Dec 13, 2019)

Nothing wrong with pickled kielbasa.


----------



## maineac (Dec 13, 2019)

The Hillshire Farm Polish Kielbasa  I use is not spicy.  There is some heat in the brine but as always it's spice to your taste.  I like the recipe as is but will at some point add a little more heat to the brine to experiment.
If you like pickled sausage you won't go wrong with this recipe, IMHO.


----------



## forvols (Dec 13, 2019)

I love pickled sausage. I guess more I was wondering you think the natural casing would get tough vs a collagen casing? eh guess I just need to mix up a batch. Last go around (several replies and months ago) I used lil smokies..no aint none left and that version of the recipe was pretty dang good.


----------



## maineac (Dec 14, 2019)

Can’t help you on the casings.   There are worse things to experiment on.  Good luck.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2019)

forvols I would try it that's where we get the old ideas is from people trying new ideas.

Warren


----------

